# Rams and Bucks together?



## BobDFL (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm planning on fencing a section of pasture, away from the girls, for a bachelor area for my male sheep and goats. 

My question is will Rams and Bucks get along OK?

I know the whole mineral issue and have that worked out with the girls (Katahdin ewes and Nubian and Nubian/BoerX does) and it is working fine. 

The reason I want to set up this area is so that the ram (hopefully rams if I can find a dorper) and bucks can keep each other company, and I can have a planned breeding schedule.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I have sheep and goats and this arrangement was recommended to me by a friend/goat dairy owner who has both sheep and goats. I'm still too chicken to have my own buck yet so can't say I've tried it out - but am planning to try next year.


----------



## Raynewolfe (Jan 6, 2009)

We did this for several years with 1 each of the two with no problem. They "played" a lot but never hurt each other. Now, both of ours had horns. If one had horns and one didnt I dont know if that would make a difference but if both had horns or both are polled/disbudded then I see no problem and its a great idea in my book!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> (hopefully rams if I can find a dorper)


You can search here for breeders in your area (or any other state)

http://www.dorper.org/

This one has both sheep and goats in the Scrapies program:

http://scrapietag.aphis.usda.gov/reports/sisstate.php


----------



## BobDFL (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. 

As far as horns, all my animals are dehorned (goats and sheep) and I'll only have dehorned animals for safety reasons. 

My eventual goal is to have the following:

1 Katahdin Ram (already have him)
1 Dorper Ram
1 Kiko Buck
1 Myotonic Buck (Tennessee Fainting, just because my 16 yr old DD wants one)

This way I can mix and match using 1 one year and the other the next to keep good (but not great) genetic diversity in my flock.


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

The only complication that I know of, besides the mineral issue, is during breeding season. If they are together without access to their females they will probably fight (obviously there are always exceptions, but *I* am not going to test it). In a fight, the ram will most likely win due to fighting techniques. A buck rears up and comes down, the ram simply goes straight head-on - and gets the buck in the chest before he can get down again.

Otherwise, go for it. I currently have two bucks (Saanen and Nubian) and one ram (icelandic) in together with the girls of both species - everyone gets along fine.

-Sarah


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

lol. The males and females of both sheep and goat species are together by day, separated into different goat/sheep pens by night. By day the lead goat queen spends considerable time rearing up and coming down onto the ram's head. He just stands and looks at her, as if to say 'did you say something? She continues to bonk him till she gets bored - and then the ram walks away. Comical.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

I've kept bucks and rams together with mixed success. My first Boer buck got along with anyone and everyone. I got a second Boer buck and, after a week of shoving my ram about, fit in fine. The ram was put in the freezer (people aggressive) and replaced with a young Icelandic ram. Buck #1 and the new ram got along like old friends, buck #2 shoved the ram around a bit, but thought nothing of bedding down with him. 2 weeks later, the Icelandic was dead... buck #2 had apparently shoved/hit the ram while his head was in the feeder. Buck #2 went bye-bye (he was destructive and useless on moderate-tall does... this was the final straw).

The ram was replaced with an adult Icelandic ram (and a ewe). They got along great. A Nigerian Dwarf buck was added. After the ND got some shoving out of his system, everybody got along great. I have a mix of horned and polled/disbudded goats and sheep. Temperament and personality seem to make a bigger difference than the presence/absence of horns. I've only had one bad ram... they've all had horns.


----------

